

An “edgee” is a new format between a tweet and a blog - edgee
https://medium.com/@edgee/edgee-because-140-characters-does-not-cut-it-cdfb8be094b5

======
celticninja
do we really need a new format in this space? either you can express yourself
in less than 141 characters therefore you can tweet and if not, write blog
post.

~~~
edgee
As Sysky said, edgee is not a medium length text post (did you even click on
the link?). It is a new concept, a new format altogether where you can link
and connect different media items with your own thoughts. We want to lower the
barrier to entry for people. You can request an invite on edgee.com and try it
out yourself

